

7 Disruptive Innovations That Turned Their Markets Upside Down  - SanjeevSharma
http://mashable.com/2011/10/09/7-disruptive-innovations/

======
jisaacstone
Iphone belongs on the list, not Ipad. Ipad did not _disrupt_ any market, it
created one. Iphone on the other hand was nothing short of revolutionary for
the mobile phone market.

Zynga is even worse. They are neither innovative nor disruptive, they simply
monetize acquired games and clone others with the predictability of Hollywood
B movies.

~~~
jisaacstone
Additionally, these are at best minor disruptions from an historical
perspective. Think about Model T vs Nano, Apple II vs Ipad . ..

------
dholowiski
Just a note- that page is very mobile-unfriendly. The ingographic only fills
half of my phone screen horizontally and they've somehow disabled zooming. I'm
sure its very interesting but I couldn't.read it.

~~~
breathesalt
It made safari freeze on my iPad.

~~~
justincormack
And mine. SVG would have been readable and not crash prone...

------
resnamen
I'd rather these infographics be done with CSS so that I could view it on my
smaller screen and excerpt it for commenting.

Here's the list of innovations, more details are on the source infographic:
iPad Google Apps Skype Zynga Tata Nano Netflix Pandora

The Tata Nano, really? From what I understand it's having a fraction of the
impact it was projected to have.

------
alexandros
I was hoping this would make the case that big innovations still happen in
computing. If anything it made the opposite case.

------
satiani
Did Netflix really jump from 15.9 million subscribers in 2010 to 25.6 million
in June 2011? That's an increase of about 10 million subscribers in about a
year, compared to an increase of 3.6 million between 2009-2010.

------
BerislavLopac
I'm pretty sure they've underestimated the fall of the laptop/notebook market
share in the upcoming years.

------
shalmanese
The graph has laptops and netbooks the wrong way around.

